# Collet nut



## slennon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi 

I bought a Challenge Xtreme 1100W Router in homebase for under the router table to save switching. 

After not much use the collet nut seems to have worn and wont tighten the bid in place. 

Im wonder can collet nuts be ordered anywhere and are the pretty universal things?

Thanks
S


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The collet nut would have to fit your router. It's not something that is universal like shank sizes on router bits.


----------



## slennon (Aug 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

Kind of thought so. Its a cheap brand so not so easy to find info on it....
Thanks
S



jlord said:


> The collet nut would have to fit your router. It's not something that is universal like shank sizes on router bits.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I ordered a new collet from this site for my Skil router: Repair Parts for All Major Brands - DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com shich carries parts for many routers, You may have to do a bit of sleuthing to find out the manufacturer of your router. The parts for my skil router are made by Bosch.


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd guess the Challenge Xtreme 1100W Router is a generic made in China, that you can have any brand name on that you like, as long as you buy 1000 units. 

Unfortunately there is no generic collet or collet nut standard, at least not one used for routers. If you are lucky, you can find a collet that fits, from another machine. But from a quality brand, it may cost you as much as that router. 

Try Trend in the UK. They specialize in routers and have replacements for many brands. Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd


----------

